# aaaggghhhh...aaaaaggggggghhhhhh...!!!!!!



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i hate it
i hate it
i hate it

went to pick up mugsy from the groomer and they brought out this funny looking little thing and i said...who is this? it ain't MY dog!!!!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!:frusty::frusty::frusty:

he went from this mini lion to a dainty frail looking thing!!!

i am near tears!!

i know it's just a hair cut and not a health problem like some here are experiencing and my heart goes out to them...but i am in shock, none the less. i think i felt a deadening pain in my left arm.

:brick:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, the one before the last pic is SO ADORABLE! Joe, I can totally understand your pain. However, although he may not look like the little lion you love, he still is an ADORABLE puppy. Don't worry, in a couple of weeks, he'll start looking more like a Hav then a Poodle. It's 'just' hair!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry, but I think he looks adorable! I love his face.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You are just shocked because he looks different. He is so adorable. You'll get used to it, I promise. Look what they did to Gryff the first time I got him groomed:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry you don't like it.

But I think Mugsy looks adorable. His eyes are so bright and shining and so expressive.

His coat looks nice and shiny, too.

As Maryam said, in about 2 weeks he'll look a little more Hav like.

But I think he looks precious in his new 'do.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Aaaw! He looks kind of sad; maybe he's picking up on the fact that you're upset. 

It'll grow back and now you've got pictures of what you _don't_ want to show the groomers in the future.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

YO..JOE..TAKE A DEEP BREATH!

First of all, I have to say that Mugs looks A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!! REALLY!

If it's not what you wanted, then I guess next time you will be VERY sure to articulate what you DON'T want!

I have to say that the Mugster has a beautiful MUG!

Cheer up!!! It will grow back! :grouphug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwww.... He looks just like Eyore in the second to the last shot. 

BUT...he still looks adorable!!!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, I think he looks precious! I do understand how you feel, though. Don't mean to take away from your dissapointment. I'm sorry it's not what you were hoping for.
But, he really doesn't look bad on our end 

Let me pull out Cooper's first grooming..yet again. :biggrin1: I couldn't WAIT to get back to him, to see how cute he was going to turn out.
I asked for a puppy cut. 
I got this...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Joe, I feel your pain from your post. Mugsy does look cute, but I can see that he looks really different from how he used to look. His hair will grow back, thankfully. Hang in there! You might get more used to it as the days pass too.

Oh, Tritia, I remember that photo of Cooper's cut...yikes. I can't believe they did that to him!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

The second pic to last is quite cute. Luckily, his hair will grow back pretty soon. 

Tritia, yikes. That's pretty uneven but Cooper is still adorable! I love the face! Such a "look"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, that has to be the worst cut I've ever seen.....geez, I bet you freaked out!!

Mugsy, on the other hand, looks pretty cute. But, if it's not what you wanted, it would be a shock. Make sure you don't let him know your feelings....he might not understand and he's probably feeling a bit naked right now too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe, I'm so sorry that you didn't like Mugsy's hair cut! He does look cute with it, though I can totally understand you being upset. I'm sure Kubrick would look cute in a puppy cut too, but I would totally hyperventilate if it ever did happen, cute or not. It is just hair and it will grow out soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Joe, I know just how you feel. The first time I had Kodi groomed, I didn't recognize him, literally. There were a few little white almost hairless dogs running around, and I couldn't tell which one was mine.  But, cheer up, it grows back. It may take a while, but it does. He looks so cute.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it s really hard for us to see our beautiful little bundles of fur go for a little haircut, and come out looking like someone elses dog!! I think he looks great & no offense Tritia, but I have to agree that what they did to Cooper was criminal!! And I am sure that he looks great now, once it all grew out!! 

So Joe, it will grow back!! I promise!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe, we've all been there!!! we do feel your pain. But I think Mugs looks adorable-- think of it as a summer do. When this first happened to me with Jasper, I found bringing the ears up helped a lot -- it made him look more li like a puppy and lessss frail in my eyes--- but that last shot of Muggsy is absolutely adorable


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, my! I DO feel your pain having experienced the same!

Now don't take this the wrong way... but Mugsy is STILL the cute one! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think he looks GREAT! I do really like puppy cuts. You can see their beautiful eyes. Don't get me wrong, I love full coats too but puppy cuts are just so darned cute. I'm sorry you are disappointed Joe but it might grow on you as the days pass.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Joe,

I know you're shocked and disappointed, but Mugs really does look adorable! His eyes are so bright and shiney! Look at it this way..he will be so much cooler for the summer, plus you won't believe how much easier it is to give him a bath and keep him groomed.
As everyone has said, it WILL grow back, and you may actually find that you like it shorter.

When I first saw that pic of Gryff I burst out laughing! How cute!!!  Just like a little snuggle bunny!

Tricia, I'm afraid that if we set up a forum poll, that poor Coopers hair cut that particular day would get voted worst groom job.:first: but that doesn't mean he's not totally adorable now! 

Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I think it s really hard for us to see our beautiful little bundles of fur go for a little haircut, and come out looking like someone elses dog!! I think he looks great & *no offense Tritia, but I have to agree that what they did to Cooper was criminal!! And I am sure that he looks great now, once it all grew out!! *
> So Joe, it will grow back!! I promise!


I wasn't waiting for it to grow out. I took him home, and worked him over myself. Did a pretty good job, considering. He's been in a short cute ever since. 
But, yea..it was BAD. She kept giving me this excuse about "breed standard". And that's why she chose to go against what I asked her to do. Um, never seen a lawn mower attack on a dog, be considered "breed standard". But what do I know??


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, yes...the lion's mane is gone...but he is one good looking pup nonetheless... cute is cute. Period. :biggrin1:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

don't be too upset, it grows back and he's still very adorable! make sure you tell him how handsome he looks, they pick up on bad haircuts!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you all for the supportive comments.

i was afraid you would all think it was so ugly...

the groomer warned me she might have to go short as mugs had so much matting. and that was frustrating as i brush him most nights but i just could not get ahead of the mats this month. they seemed to materialize overnight.

i just keep repeating that 'it will grow back'!

joe


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Joe,
he looks a lot cuter than you think! In fact he looks adorable! But I do understand, it is such a BIG change. He will look Hav'ier in a couple of weeks and you can decide long run what you want. Enjoy the ease!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Tritia,
Thank you so much for the great laugh. I've really had a crummy day and I needed that. Your Cooper is so cute!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is adorable... It is hard having all that hair cut off but I really like the way he looks. Give it a few weeks I bet you will love it.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Joe, Oh my goodness, he does look so very different! He's just so darn cute! I loved him as a lion and I love him this way too. He looks so fresh and clean and what gorgeous eyes he has. Yes, I too think they pick up on our dissappointment, so make sure you tell Mugsy we all think he's a studmuffin! Really, he is just adorable, it's a good cut. I can see how it would be a real shock, though. I cried after picking up my Yorkie after an unexpectedly short cut once so I do understand. It's just so hard when they don't look like your dog anymore! You'll get used to it soon and then you'll be able to see what we all see...your gorgeous Mugsy! :hug:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Tritia,
> Thank you so much for the great laugh. I've really had a crummy day and I needed that. Your Cooper is so cute!!!
> Carole
> xxoox


no problem :biggrin1:
I swear, he should be a poster child for bad grooming.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think he looks adorable! I am sorry you are upset about it. It really does grow back fast and they start to look really cute in that in-between stage. He is so handsome whether he is in a short or long cut!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Joe, sorry to hear that you are disappointed. But Mugs still looks cute and he will enjoy the summer with a lighter coat and it will grow just so adorable in a few weeks. Perhaps, you will be less frustrated with matting, may I say an easier summer for you as well


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

joe...i hated billy when the groomer shaved him down--- now i absolutely love it and am having it done again for the summer-- new groomer though since the last one shaved his butt too close-- it will grow back fast and he looks adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Joe, that is a _huge_ difference, and I can certainly understand your shock, but it isn't a bad cut.

That last picture _is_ adorable.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Joe,

He looks great, you are going to love it in a day or two. Don't hurt his little feelings, he will run and hide. He is so precious.

Robin


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

well, i still love the little guy and i think he knows it. he slept when we got home and has been 'normal' all evening.
right now it's time for a walk and i just hope the breeze isn't too foreign a feeling for him 

joe


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe -- i think he looks great! Looks very similar to my Beamers most recent grooming job last week.. 

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joe, a friend of mine had almost the exact same cut on her Havanese and it is very cute. In a month it's grown a lot, so come Fall, you'll have a beautiful coat again. Mat free mostly too. Now what's so bad about that. He is just adorable and what beautiful eyes. I did have to laugh at your "feeling the breeze" comment. That's a good one.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Mugsy looks so cute in that last picture. Those eyes are so expressionate. Use it as your avatar picture not the one where he looks like he is about to cry it is so sad. I know all about bad hair cuts too and it does grow out. So chin up look him in those gorgeous brown eye and tell him you love him and give him a hug. You both will feel better.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, Joe - he really looks cute - except that all the pics you posted he is tails down and head down. Send us all a pic of mugs feelin' fine and we'll be happy! You will find that over the coming days it is nice to be able to see his eyes, not have matts everywhere, and that he still has the same personality he had before he was shorn. He's your Mugs!! The good looking one!!! And don't you forget it!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Awww but you can see his pretty eyes. He does look very different...but gorgeous.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

kisses to mugsy! he looks sweet, give it a week, he'll be all fluffed out again!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww..he looks so cute!! Don't be so hard on him. After I shaved capote down for the first time I thought he looked ridiculous as well. But now I can't imagine letting him have the long hair back!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I think he looks just adorable. Look at those precious eyes. 
He will really feel good this summer and his RLH will be free and fun.

Tell him how handsome he is!

Love the pics!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Joe,
I think Mugsy looks fine... like most people say, they can't take away their personality with a haircut.  You'll definitely enjoy a break from the incessant grooming you had to do prior to the trim.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wish I could find my poodle photos...*

The same thing happened to Riki when he was a year old. The groomer had experience with Havanese, so I thought we were safe. Unfortunately, her associate did the cut...and viola...a silver and white poodle. I cried every time I looked at him for a few days. Then the poof on the top of his head started to grow and start to separate looking more like the hav I knew and loved.

It took about three months for him to regain his havanese look. But I didn't have to deal with matts or anything. Everyone else thought he was a doll. Go figure.

Linda

PS I do my own grooming now. Bought the equipment and that is that.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Linda,

What kind of grooming equipment did you start off with? I do have round-edge scissors and a dematting tool, but did you use a cutter when you first started to learn?

I'm taking the plunge next week, and as I said in a different Thread, I'm going to take it ever so slow at first, until I get the hang of it...poor Molly will be a Guinea Pig!!!ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe, 

I can certainly understand your shock at seeing him looking so different that the sweet boy you knew before. I was upset for days when Milo's groomer thinned his coat and he didn't look like himself. I have to agree with the group though, he's adorable no matter what and fortunately it will grow back. I love the last picture of him, he looks so cute. As his hair starts to grow you can decide which way to keep him in the future.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Jo, how far was Mugsy shaved down? I normally only go down to an inch for my guys. That way they can still "style" them. Otherwise if it's too short, there's not much they can really do. I thought Brando looked a bit like a poodle but slowly as his hair grows back in, he no longer does.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think he looks poodle like now. his hair is very short on the body and legs and a bit longer on his head.

thank goodness it has not affected his personality, he is still loving and playful and full of energy.

but the growing starts immediately...

joe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel Joe--but I did it to my own dog!!!
Mugsy is adorable though--I think the trick is "no clippers"---if they scissor the hair to 2"-4" it isn't so bad. I cut Quincy's body and he did need that-to a longer length--like a generous 3" or so but I hated what I did to his face.None the less--I'm praying for a quick grow out. In the future though---if you ever want a cut again for Mugsy...insist no clippers-as it seems all groomers are taught to do is poodle clips! Thank goodness Joe they didn't cut his ears. His top knot will grow out before long though and just enjoy this "new dog" with little grooming for awhile! Those shamefull photos are adorable...but he does need to feel like he's the handsomest dog there ever was!:thumb:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He looks precious! I love seeing his eyes and I bet he's just the softest thing there ever was. I can understand your shock and disappointment, Joe. Mugsy is definitely a shadow of his former self. Thank goodness it's hair and it will grow back! As others have said, enjoy this relatively "grooming free" time!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Joe, if you can't bear to look at him, feel free to send him down to me. I'll be happy to care for him while his hair grows out!! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

mugsy said:


> i think he looks poodle like now. his hair is very short on the body and legs and a bit longer on his head.
> 
> thank goodness it has not affected his personality, he is still loving and playful and full of energy.
> 
> ...


...Hey, Joe, I know! You could start a new line.."Hair extensions" for dogs...for those bad hair days!

All you have to do is buddy up to a Puli...and "clip, clip"..dye..dye..Presto! :becky:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Joe! That shot that is in your avatar is cracking me up. Poor Mugs - he thinks you don't like him. He looks ashamed. You gotta give him a little self esteem boost and ditch this poodle talk! ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am sorry you are unhappy about it! I have been there many times... just remember it grows back. Plus short cut = super easy brushing. SUPER easy. And its just in time for summer.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

He looks like my Rudy! I think he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cindy, Rudy IS absolutely adorable and if you haven't posted that picture in the "Puppy cut" thread, then please do! I think it's a great puppy cut.  http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy

Joe, I understand your disappointment. One of the things we love about our Havs is their lion-like or teddy bear appearance. All that shaggy hair is endearing, but the maintenance isn't easy for some and when there are major mats, well...... sometimes they have no choice but to shave down to the skin.  I'm sorry it didn't turn out like you had hoped. Mugsy is an absolute cutie though! You will LOVE the soft, silky feel of mat-free hair and he will probably enjoy bouncing and jumping around even more from the freedom of all that hair. :biggrin1:

Tritia wrote: *"I swear, he should be a poster child for bad grooming."* 
This just goes to show that you CAN recover from a bad cut and laugh at it, looking back. Poor little Cooper. He was such a sad sight, but now that's all in the past. Phew!! lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

DH says his avatar pic looks like Eeyore


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think both mugs and i are getting more used to it.
he was completely himself this morning, pouncing and bouncing all over my belly and the bed.

he looks so different when out walking and running but i will get used to that as well i imagine.

and yes, grooming is gonna be sooo much easier and that's a good thing for the summer i guess.
as mentioned, he is sooo soft right now too.

i do look forward to it growing back and having him look like a hav again.

i would guess we mostly picked havs for the look and fell in love because of the personality.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a dear little Mugsy! Don't fret overmuch about the cut - he looks so sweet I'd like to pick him up and cuddle him - where do you live in Canada, I'm on the border...hee hee I'll be right over!

Anyhow, poor Cazzie was shorn like a lamb down in Florida this winter. He was so upset, he slept the long ride home in my arms. It Does grow out, but I wish groomers would pay attention....

Suzy


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm in western canada, alberta.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Joe,

Mugsy is a doll! Be sure to tell him everyday how cute he is. My Hank came back from the groomer looking like that and I know exactly how you feel. I wanted to cry, but instead I looked at him and told him what a pretty boy he was (it seemed to help me). Within 2 weeks he started looking better. Now my husband wants him cut down like that every summer as he (Hank, not my DH) actually suffers in this Texas heat with all of that black hair.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joe,

I know you don't like his short, short, puppy cut, but Mugsy is absolutely gorgeous even with short hair.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy A said:


> Tritia, that has to be the worst cut I've ever seen.....geez, I bet you freaked out!!
> 
> it is pretty bad tritia. But I bet we all said--"oh cooper looks adorable" back when.
> 
> But Joe, Mugsy really does look adorable.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Joe,

I can understand what a shock it must have been to see Mugsy all groomed up! He still is adorable and if you need him to be long again, it will grow in no time. Just think how easy it will be to brush him now


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joe ..

I just remembered..

One time I took my Australian Shepherd in to get groomed ,I asked the groomer to just "shape" her.. Well when I came back to get her she was SHAVED!!! And I mean
"naked mole rat" shaved!! 

When I asked the groomer WHY she did that she said she thought I said "shaved"..
she misunderstood me when I said "SHAPED"!! I was furious...

Talk about shock ...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

mugsy said:


> i'm in western canada, alberta.


Oh darn, I was hoping se Ontario!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Joe ..
> 
> I just remembered..
> 
> ...


omg!! i would have been livid!

i once saw a shaved border collie and didn't recognize what it was.

joe


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joe, it's true that you really have to re-inforce their feelings, as I think they sense they've gone through a big change. 

When I bought Jude home she acted as though she were embarrassed..she wanted to hide. My other Aussie kept sniffing her as though she wondered who it was I brought home. I also had to be careful about not letting her stay out in the sun, as she surely would have gotten sun burned.

After her hair started to grow back, I did keep her on the short side in the summer, as she loved to swim..


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Grooming equipment*

I bought Oster eqiupment from the pet expo. I don't have a commercial dryer because that is too expensive. I have a regular clipper, and a special small one for the toes and feet. I have a scissor that doesn't cut straight but thins for around the feet.

Linda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Joe, I think Mugsy is absolutely adorable in his puppy cut. Really. He looks like a puppy and how cute is that?!

If I thought Tessa would look that good in a puppy cut I might think about it for summer because she's getting so dirty I feel like all I do is bathe and brush. So enjoy these nearly groom-free days.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Joe - I hope you are having fun looking into Mug's eyes. His pictures are so adorable. He's still your little man!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh Joe, I feel your pain! I would be going insane! Have a good rant and rave.... 
then, take a deep breath, and look at all the good sides of it, as mentioned in this thread!

Keep looking into those charming eyes and hug him tightly!!!

eventuallly, it WILL grow back!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy is starting to puff out a little already so he doesn't look quite so tiny any more and i must be getting used to him.

his face is so cute but sometimes i look at him and he reminds me of a monkey.

i am amazed but many of my friends think he looks better now! one said, there is more of him to see now.

i still plan to let it all grow back asap.

joe


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Just keep saying to yourself, "it will grow back, it will grow back." He's still a beautiful dog no matter the hair cut.


----------

